

CakePHP vs. RoR: Which One Do You Prefer? - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/04/26/cakephp-vs-ruby-on-rails/

======
iamdave
Oh man that post would have had so much more substance had it not linked to
that Mac commercial knock off. However I'm with Rails on that one for the
issue of code portability.

------
rsa
Django, RoR and for PHP no framework.

------
yourabi
Django?

